# cis-e scirocco adjusting the dpr



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't find a definitive answer on this one.

When adjusting the dpr on a cis-e car, do you or don't you unplug the 02 sensor?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

don't unplug it, that's whats supplies the readings on the multimeter when you hook up to the dpr


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

3mm allen, I have a long Porsche cis tool, 
Left is lean right is rich,


----------



## dubnlife (Dec 10, 2004)

what amperage range should it be in to be correct? and should the meter be on ac or dc?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Set the meter to DC mA, and to a very low range (remember that nominal DPR current is ~5mA.) 

This should help, Pat:
http://gtitoolbox.com/handbook/fuelmix.html


----------

